# less common eos



## honor435 (Jul 6, 2009)

What are some unusual ones yal have used in soap? anyone try goldenrod? or cistis, dill, coriander, anyone use anise?


----------



## carebear (Jul 6, 2009)

I use anise quite often.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Anise is wonderful in soap alone or in a combination , black pepper well all I can say is I love using it in combination with other eo's . I have seen plain black pepper soap though.

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 9, 2009)

Id like to try anise,but everything I blend it with ends up smelling like disso.Also have some star anise I know not what to do with!
ditto on the BP kitn..luv it.Only used with petitgrain so far tho.


----------

